# PS4 USB ports



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm planning on getting a PS4 very soon and just doing a little research. I was wondering how many USB ports are on the PS4. It looks like there are 2? on the front but I cannot make out if there are any on the back?

Ideally I need 3 for my gaming needs (headset, wheel, gearshifter) so really hope it has what I need!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Yup, only the 2 on the front mate...you can get a splitter though.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I've been unlucky with the splitters... they all tend to move about and come loose
Anyone got a good recommendation ?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

This one looks decent...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-3-0-4...t=UK_Computing_USB_Cables&hash=item566670df0a


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

With the PS3 I found all non powered splitters to not work with the things I needed. I may need to invest in a powered version for ps4.

This one looks pretty good?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you use the headset for communication or for all sound? If it's not essential there is a cheap free one in the PS4 box that plugs into the controller freeing up your two usb for controllers


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Do you use the headset for communication or for all sound? If it's not essential there is a cheap free one in the PS4 box that plugs into the controller freeing up your two usb for controllers


I have a triton headset (sound and mic) and the control unit for that head set has a connection to a usb port for power. My T500 wheel has a usb connection and the TH8 shifter also has a usb connection. I mainly use racing games so to use all 3 when racing online isn't possible. I usually just use the paddles on the wheel for gears but I'd really like to use the shifter for online gaming.


----------

